# How important is being well-regarded among the mods/other well-reputed members to you?



## Ether's Bane (Sep 29, 2012)

(This is sort of meant for those who are either somewhat new here or those who aren't among the most highly-regarded group here.)

(Also, I felt that this warranted its own thread and didn't have to be posted in "What do you think of fellow forumgoers?".)

Basically, the thread title is the question.

How important is it to you?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 29, 2012)

Pretty important actually, but that's just because I have panic attacks when humiliated/generally feel unliked.

...Reason #100 hope should probably go see a psychiatrist.


----------



## Spoon (Sep 29, 2012)

Hmm, I honestly have no idea where I fall under the spectrum of well-reputed members, so I might as well answer. 

  I'd say it isn't super important to me anymore. I mean, I'd like to think I'm a fairly friendly member, but that isn't the result of "Oh goodness, I have to be friendly or uv's going think I'm an awful person! Better clean up this post, post-haste!" For a while, I didn't post much because I was afraid I'd say something wrong and be one of /those/ members. But, I don't really worry about it anymore. Although, I do avoid posting in serious business because my debating skills are ever so slightly better than mushy banana peels and I don't feel well versed in many of the topics discussed.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 29, 2012)

Meh. I'd love to get on everyone's good side, if only to make my life easier in the long run.

Also, safety in numbers. Something I like doing is just following everyone else if something is derailing. I mean, they can't infract ALL of us, can they? (hint:they can)


----------



## yiran (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't care much. Saying I don't care at all would be lying, but I really don't care much. For instance I argue what I think even if it makes me look bad!

I'm literally the same in real life, like telling my friends who missed the test the questions even though a lot of other people hate me for it.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 29, 2012)

What the heck counts as a highly regarded member anyways? 

Besides, who doesn't want to be liked? You're here, so obviously something keeps bringing you back. Why would you want to be somewhere where everyone hates you?


----------



## Autumn (Sep 29, 2012)

Phantom said:


> Besides, who doesn't want to be liked? You're here, so obviously something keeps bringing you back. Why would you want to be somewhere where everyone hates you?


turbo


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 29, 2012)

Phantom said:


> What the heck counts as a highly regarded member anyways?


Obviously Butterfree and all the mods who are still active, but among that group, I'd also class the likes of Hiikaru, Dannichu, and Datura, for example - you know, people who you automatically associate with the forum when you think "TCoD forums".


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 29, 2012)

Spoon said:


> I mean, I'd like to think I'm a fairly friendly member, but that isn't the result of "Oh goodness, I have to be friendly or uv's going think I'm an awful person! Better clean up this post, post-haste!"


damn straight!!! >:C



			
				Birdy said:
			
		

> Something I like doing is just following everyone else if something is  derailing. I mean, they can't infract ALL of us, can they? (hint:they  can)


that's actually the worst. please don't. I don't like infracting like ten people at once. to be honest though, if it's still kinda relevant it doesn't matter (otherwise just make a new thread and be cool) but please don't derail threads for no reason. 

ehhh I dunno. I feel like there's this desire to not upset certain people around here or the mod team's gonna hate you and you'll get infracted or something, but that's not really the case! idk I'm not going to go around telling people off because they don't agree with the more vocal members of the forum, but if you're intentionally saying things that you know will upset people, I have much less sympathy for you. there's a difference between having opposing views and deliberately making people feel bad, and that goes for everyone. :B
but I also think that 'well-reputed' members isn't limited to the small group of people who hang out in #tcod and are vocal in serious business, like I think a lot of people in the art and mafia forums (like idk, Coloursfall & co for example) are also pillar members who don't really post in srs bsnss. Also a lot of people in ASB like Kratos and Squorn and Zhorken are important, too. also er #tcod is hardly clique or anything anymore, everyone is welcome and so on. I mean it's not for everybody but I know a few people who have previously not liked #tcod and have come back and enjoyed it. :>

there's also MD but pff it's not like I need to try and impress him or anything.

I have a weird position where I'm a mod but I've actually been on the forums the least out of everyone; I joined just before the forum got wiped, so sometimes I have weird feelings about moderating people who are tcod-older than me, haha.


----------



## Spoon (Sep 29, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> but I also think that 'well-reputed' members isn't limited to the small group of people who hang out in #tcod and are vocal in serious business, like I think a lot of people in the art and mafia forums (like idk, Coloursfall & co for example) are also pillar members who don't really post in srs bsnss. Also a lot of people in ASB like Kratos and Squorn and Zhorken are important, too. also er #tcod is hardly clique or anything anymore, everyone is welcome and so on. I mean it's not for everybody but I know a few people who have previously not liked #tcod and have come back and enjoyed it. :>


 I think it's more that those who talk in serious business are more likely to the be seen as "scary smart people who knows what they're talking about and have strong opinions" as opposed to "that cool person who plays mafia or draws those amazing pictures." Knowing your stuff is pretty scary to some people, I think. Not that it should be. And I can definitely vouch that #tcod is pretty cool and a lot more friendly than what my first impression of it was.



			
				ultraviolet said:
			
		

> I have a weird position where I'm a mod but I've actually been on the forums the least out of everyone; I joined just before the forum got wiped, so sometimes I have weird feelings about moderating people who are tcod-older than me, haha.


 Even though you're tcod-younger than me, it seems like you've been a moderator for forever. It's more weird to me to think of some of the members who used to moderators.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 29, 2012)

if anyone is scared of/wants to impress me then i feel really sorry for you because i just sit around and think about cute animals and glee all day


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 29, 2012)

Many of us older members have the power to bestow great blessings on those who would worship us... but wary be he who defies us or neglects the weekly sacrifice; for we are fickle beings, quick to anger, and our vengeance is swift and terrible.


----------



## Jolty (Sep 29, 2012)

i stopped caring about whether people liked me sometime after i got de-modded
yes
i was a mod once

i was also banned for a year at some point. 2007 or around there.

when i first joined though i kind of wanted to impress everyone and a few years down the line i was officially ~*friends with most people*~ and it was awesome.

now i've been here nine years and i'm now like that one relative that everyone hates and hopes won't be coming to the party but i always do.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 29, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> there's a difference between having opposing views and deliberately making people feel bad


Sometimes I feel people don't realise this. Perhaps not "opposing views" but the difference between saying something upsetting out of ignorance and out of malice.
The most effort I put into making people like me is to try to make people not hate me (which is hard considering my automatic assumption is that everyone already hates me, instead of the much more reasonable indifference, and the fact a lot of my recent posts have been overly complainy), and quite often I find myself rewriting posts because I'm afraid I'll accidentally step on someone's toes and get jumped on for doing it intentionally.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 29, 2012)

Tailsy said:


> if anyone is scared of/wants to impress me then i feel really sorry for you because i just sit around and think about cute animals and glee all day


i think you're the only mod I've never been at least slightly scared of


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 29, 2012)

Tailsy will turn you into a show choir badger if you're not careful!


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 29, 2012)

It's a little too important to me.  Unfortunately for me, I mess EVERYTHING up, so I have a million infractions and everyone thinks I'm a bad person.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 29, 2012)

Augmented Second said:


> turbo


Touché poly, touché.



Mohacastle said:


> It's a little too important to me. Unfortunately for me, I mess EVERYTHING up, so I have a million infractions and everyone thinks I'm a bad person.


But that's entirely in your control. When I was a new member back on IF I got chewed out by Butterfree _in my intro thread_. Well, maybe not chewed out, more a slap on the wrist and a "bad newbie", but you get what I mean. Geez I was such a bad newbie. *cringe*

It's entirely in your control. If you get infracted for something, just don't do it again. Most of all don't complain about your infractions publicly, if you have an issue deal with it over PM. Infractions aren't public here, so we don't know you have any until you tell us. 



When I think TCoD, I think of the people I talk to now, then the 'big wigs'; Butterfree, opal, Negrek, etc. Even Tailsy and surskitty, Dannichu, or people I remember from IF, PK, Jolty, Zhorken, Zyn Wolf, WolfNinja911, and so many people that aren't here anymore..  Things have changed for sure since '04.

I like TCoD, and I can say from experience, that even though this forum is _similar_ to all the other Pokéforums out there it's different. It's a lot more community based, not even that, it's people based. Even PC has a sense of community, but from sheer _size_, good luck. I'm on a lot of Pokéforums, but I keep coming back here. I come to TCoD for the people. A lot of forums like that die out once members start to leave, TCoD's been lucky in the aspect because it's still alive.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 29, 2012)

i am the CURTESYT KLITRLE PIMPKNI


----------



## nothing to see here (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't really care much, if at all, about what people on the Internet think of me.

Then again, I'm not really that active here (or on any other Internet forum) and I've found that it's pretty much impossible for me to become "actual friends" with people I've only met over the Internet (someone I've known in real life for a month might be considered a friend, while people I've known on the Internet for YEARS are still just "some person who goes to insert-forum-here," even in the rare few cases where I've actually had some communication with them more direct than just posts/replies), so that's no surprise.


----------



## surskitty (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm usually pretty bothered when I find out that _anyone_ doesn't like me ....  :<


----------



## sovram (Sep 30, 2012)

Viki said:


> I'm usually pretty bothered when I find out that _anyone_ doesn't like me ....  :<


I'm basically the same for the most part


----------



## Datura (Sep 30, 2012)

Tailsy's opinion of me is literally the _only_ thing in the world I care about.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 30, 2012)

same

sometimes i think about how much i disappoint myself and then i cry a little inside so i don't even know how you feel


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 1, 2012)

It's cool to be liked. But I don't set too much store by other's people's opinions, because I am not a dancing monkey who requires others to maintain self-esteem. Better to be liked obviously, but if they do then they will. And if not, well I guess there's a lack of personal chemistry we can blame for it???

I don't know nor care.


----------

